# Best Automatic Mechanism



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

What would you say is the best automatic mechanism of all watches?


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

wait...in what way?

practicality? gonna hafta say ETA 2892 or similar...tested and tried workhorse with parts that are easy and cheap to source. Plus every watchmaker is able to work with this movement. That's not to say it is my favorite...


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

If we're talking of only the mechanism that does the winding, I'd go for the Seiko "magic lever" found in the 7s26 amongst others. Can't be done any simpler than this and very reliable. See this link for an explanation of how it works.


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm workhorse is 2824 or 775x series surely. The best chrono to me is the Lemania 5100, most beautiful stock movement is a Unitas 6497. All purely IMHO of course, the 7a28 quartz movement is quite special as well. The Seiko spring drive looks to be very interesting as well.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

ETA 2824-2 for me as a non chrono. 7750 etc as a chrono ( Valjoux plus additions). The Longines 990 wins for best thin movement but know there is a Lemania version of this too.

On the flip side, worst auto movement for me is the Seiko 7S36A 23 Jewel 28800bph that still doesn't want to play for more than a few hours. Any idea ( other than just a service) how to get this fixed greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Vostok 2416B 31 Jewels, 10 of which are in the autowinding section....










Famous Youtube video of running over one with a car:

Road test a vostok


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

all i know is that seiko's seem to go on and on,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Could be a contender


----------

